# Lie-Nielsen Hand Tool Event - Indy



## dustyal

Thanks for posting this… I'm new to woodworking too… I would enjoy such an event.

Ironically, they have an event in Fredrick, MD Nov 13 & 14 which is directly on my way to Pennsylvania from Delaware. We normally make a rest stop at the exit you would take to get to the event! I would not know about the exotic lumber store located there without you making this post. Now, I can park the Mrs at the Costco store while I travel up the road for wood and tool shopping. Exciting…

Thanks again…


----------



## garysharp

Thanks for you time in doing a review. I have went to the Bay Area (SF CA) for the last two years and loved it, so everyone should go to one if it is nearby.


----------



## TwangyOne

Man, and here I was bored in Kokomo on Saturday. Wish I'd have known that was going on, an hours drive would have been well worth it! I really want to take some of the classes there at The Indianapolis Art Center. I've seen their wood shop, and if not for the long drive, I'd sign up in a heartbeat.


----------



## Marc5

I was able to go to the tool event in Chicago this year and like you was very pleased and would recommend a visit to anyone interested in high quality tools and getting some tips during the demonstrations and talking to the pros.


----------



## JasonIndy

Jim, I took a class at the IAC last fall and I've signed up for another. If you're a beginner like me, it's a lot of fun. I've got a half-dozen thick books on woodworking with detailed illustrations and all that, but I probably learned more in class than I ever have reading through my books…


----------



## PineInTheAsh

Glad to see eloquent submissions of the important L-N events and simply not another puff piece.

-Peter


----------

